# Silver extract - How to learn ?



## craige4u

I want to learn how to extract silver from Fixer...

Is their a course for this ? how long the course is ?

Do i need to be an science student ? 

PS: I intent to wrok for an company who extract silver for its clients


----------



## Helen B

Roughly how many gallons a week do you expect to be processing, or are you making a general question about a career choice? 

There are a few ways of doing it, each with different capital cost, running cost and quality of silver recovered. You can recover silver from bleach and fixer.

The first part of the course could be how to Google 'silver recovery fixer'. That will give you a lot of information. A general chemical engineering / extractive metallurgy related course would be OK - what level of education are you at / do you expect to be at?

Best,
Helen


----------



## JC1220

You may be able to pick up a used silver recovery system from a lab, school or large darkroom that is closing.  It can also be done by electrolysis, something that you could make at home, google it.


----------



## craige4u

I have googled and got the process on how to do it but i am not getting if i need to be an science grad. ? 
An arts/commerce degree will do ?
Also, where can i learn the entire process ?


----------



## ann

do you wish to become a chemical engineer or a photo scientiest?

each require a different school path.

most commercials lab use a silver recovery unit to remove the silver from fixer.  place the fixer in the unit and the machine takes over.


----------



## JC1220

If all you are interested in doing is recovering silver from photo chemicals, I don't see why you think you need a degree.  Get some chemistry and science books, talk to some chemical engineering profs or students, basic electrolysis is pretty straight forward stuff.


----------



## IanG

Craig, silver recovery isn't rocket science. I spent 20 years in precious metal recovery Gold, Silver, Platinum & Palladium.

Recovering silver from fix or bleach fix is extremely simple, so no you don't need a science degree.

Ian


----------

